# Razors edge????



## 64gatorAL (Aug 29, 2009)

i just got a girl pup and her pedigree shows on the sire side her grandfather is purple rose of cairo and on the dam side goes back to purple rose also but great grandfather . Do i have a solid blood line? I dont know much about them yet but im learning.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah. Sounds like a nice ped. Who else is on it? Cairo was Dave Wilsons pride and joy. I think that Having cairo in the ped means you're going to have a short, wide dog. 3x Cairo is enough though, when he is in there like 5,6 times the dogs tend to be a little leggier and less of what is desired from that style of dog. What you most likely have, with that ped, is a pocket bully. You don't have an American Pit Bull Terrier, you have an American Bully. Gonna be a really good looking dog.


----------



## 64gatorAL (Aug 29, 2009)

Drama-My dog
sire-PR Greystone/bcks black angusbull
dam-PR B1B/Magics Re Blue Cashmere
sire-Ablepaws royal flush
dam-PR Greystones Face The Storm
sire-PR Bluesteels Believe it or not
dam-PR Bullyloaded/B1B Made of granite
sire-GRCH Razors Edge Takin A G amble
dam- Razor Edge Rayna
sire-PR stonecolds Wallstreet
dam- PR bradburns passion
sire- razors edge Vee;s lil cairo
dam-PR infamous lil girl
sire-PR Tize Pharaoh of Blk
dam-PR BNB/BLK ladt pebbles
This is her performance pedigree, So what do yall think about her,and yes im from alabama(yall) Shes 21 wks and wieghing in at 41lbs


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it didn't come out how you wanted it to. Try using a pedigree data base and repost it  I use Bullybreedresource.com it's free


----------



## 64gatorAL (Aug 29, 2009)

WHAT DO YOU MEAN "DIDNT COME OUT RIGHT"?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You really can't read a pedigree that is listed like that. You can only read it the way it's formatted on your papers.


----------



## 64gatorAL (Aug 29, 2009)

OH OK THANK YOU


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I LOVE the name Drama! Rob Dyrdeks cousins name is Drama, thats where I first heard it, and then there is that show Entourage with a guy called Johnny Drama.... I'd been thinking that would be a cool dog name, looks like I got beat to the punch


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> I LOVE the name Drama! Rob Dyrdeks cousins name is Drama, thats where I first heard it, and then there is that show Entourage with a guy called Johnny Drama.... I'd been thinking that would be a cool dog name, looks like I got beat to the punch


i love that show. xD


----------

